# mobile in u.s.a.



## edwalsh (19 Mar 2009)

travelling to u.U.S.A. this summer ,can i use mobile phone over there dont think its triband any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Smashbox (19 Mar 2009)

I could use mine but cost me a fortune.


----------



## Sully1 (19 Mar 2009)

Your phone has to be a triband phone to use it over there. Also the networks can be a little funny - one year my phone didn't work in Manhattan but mysteriously worked in woodbury common and worked on my return.....strange!!
As smashbox said it is very expensive to use the phone over there......phonecard is much better value and use a public phone!!


----------



## chrisboy (19 Mar 2009)

I'll second the phonecard.. If ya need to call someone or someone rings you, ring them back with the international phonecard, it'll save ya a fortune.. Any receptionist in any of the hotels will guide to the right card..


----------



## Yellow Dog (25 Mar 2009)

Going to US soon.
Just want to use phone for calling wife while we are both in Manhattan.
Possible to buy a sim card or 2 just for local calls between the 2 of us?


----------



## Radar (26 Mar 2009)

Yellow Dog, yes you can walk in to any mobile phone shop such as AT&T and get pre-paid SIM cards which are fine for keeping in touch with each other or for US numbers but still too expensive for international use. I think the cheapest starter was about $40. Don't forget, you will also have to have your passports with you to get the cards. As others have pointed out, your phones have to be tri-band.


----------



## Yellow Dog (26 Mar 2009)

Thanks for that Radar.

Just checked AT&T website and found this:



Would I be able to go into an AT&T and buy 2 of these packages?

Phone: Nokia 2610 - Silver (Refurb) GoPhone® (Pay As You Go) $149.99 Refurb Discount
NOTE: Mail-In rebates are not valid on refurbished equipment - $140.00 Plan: Pay As You Go $.25 per minute $0.00 Features: N/A Accessories: Add Accessories $25 Pay As You Go Airtime Card Remove $25.00 *NOTE:* For your convenience a $25 airtime card has been automatically added to your cart so you can use your Pay As You Go service immediately. The $25 airtime card is non-refundable and non-returnable. *If you do not want to purchase the $25 airtime card at this time, you can remove it from your shopping cart.*

*In short I would be getting a phone for $9.99 + $25 credit for a total of $34.99*


----------



## GreenQueen (26 Mar 2009)

Last time we were there we picked up 2 generic Motorola phones with pay as you go call credit in Walmart.  The purchase cost was $20 each with $30 call credit.  We didn't top up once in 2 weeks.

The phones only did calls and texts, no fiddly cameras etc.  They suited us down to the ground and as we were staying in a tourist area we handed them to the next family we met who were staying longer than we were.

HTH


----------



## Yellow Dog (26 Mar 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> Last time we were there we picked up 2 generic Motorola phones with pay as you go call credit in Walmart. The purchase cost was $20 each with $30 call credit. We didn't top up once in 2 weeks.
> 
> The phones only did calls and texts, no fiddly cameras etc. They suited us down to the ground and as we were staying in a tourist area we handed them to the next family we met who were staying longer than we were.
> 
> HTH


 

Exactly what I need.
Thanks for that.


----------



## theresa1 (9 May 2012)

Heading over soon to u.s.a.  - is Walmart still the best option to pick up a cheap prepay phone? Can you get a prepaid sim card?


----------



## bigjoe_dub (9 May 2012)

a maxroam.ie sim might be an option as well.


----------



## TheShark (11 May 2012)

There's no Walmart in Manhattan but K-Mart in Penn Station (Madison Sq Garden) have a similar offer , $25 for a basic phone that already has $30 credit pre-loaded on to it.


----------



## Spear (11 May 2012)

Best Buy is everywhere. You can pick up a cheap phone in there for cash. No passport or id required as far as I know.


----------



## theresa1 (14 May 2012)

I've managed to get my mobile phone unlocked. What kind of a sim card do i ask for when i get to the states? My phone is not a iphone which i think uses different sim cards.


----------

